# Peanut butter in kongs



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Just a warning to those who may put peanut butter in kongs for their dogs, please read the contents first. I was warned today that a lot of company's making peanut butter have added an ingredient which is highly toxic to dogs, xylitol is this so please check before you give it !


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

That's terrifying. The smallest amount can do such damage, or even death.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

If you buy Meridian Peanut butter it doesn't have any additives.....and tastes delicious.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

If all else fails make your own then you know what's in it.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

yes, Xylitol...what is used in sugar-free chewing gums. Peanut ate a whole pack, was rushed to the vet, spent a day there under observation and was totally unaffected by it, but we learned a big lesson.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Yikes!! I use peanut butter that is just peanuts... it does separate, but that's how you know it's good for you!


----------

